
Summary of Attacks Against BiOS and Secure Boot - peter_d_sherman
https://forums.malwarebytes.com/applications/core/interface/file/attachment.php?id=235524
======
peter_d_sherman
Yes, it's a PDF file. But I'll save you the read. According to this paper,
"Secure Boot... isn't...". That's the executive-level summary.

------
vectorEQ
fyi this is a link to an attachement on some forum. possibly not content of
the domain owner. (didn't download it to check)

